# Return flight or just one way



## Alan B (2 mo ago)

I am planning on getting a retirement visa to live in Thailand in May 2023. I would like to know if I will be able to just get a one way airline ticket or must I get a return as I will be coming to Thailand on a 60 day visa. I do not want any problems at my departure airport which will be Manchester UK. If anyone could let me know if they have had a problem with a single ticket on a 60 day visa I would be grateful for any help.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

You need proof of intended onward travel. If you can book (meaning you don't pay for it) a ticket to somewhere like Cambodia you should be OK. I don't think I ever heard of someone being refused entry for not having a return ticket. I would ask at your Thai embassy if you are worrying.


----------

